# Condenser fan motor running at half speed.



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

jaxbeachman said:


> My condenser fan motor is running at half speed and my contactor is not engaged. When i start the unit up fan runs at full speed and compressor wont turn on. when i take the top off unit, compressor is smoking hot. Turn unit off and came back next day to let thermal reset and fire unit up and checked unit again smoking hot. replaced the capacitor and still the same issue. fan still runs half speed even when contactor not engaged and compressor wont run and hot to touch. any advise


Did you check the run capacitor? Did you check continuity between motor windings? 

You'll need a meter, preferrabley digital, that shows continuity/ohms. All you need is one that "beeps" when continuity is present. 

With *breaker* off, remove the lid of the condenser and remove wiring harness or wires from the compressor itself. Test continuity from each of the three terminals to the other, start to common, common to run and run to start. Do this after the system has not been running for some hours to make sure that the thermal overload switch is not open as that would show no continuity due to an open common if it's overheated and has an open thermal protection switch.

If the compressor is cool and there is not continuity between any and all combinations of the terminals then the compressor is shot.


----------



## jaxbeachman (Sep 1, 2011)

yea i replaced the capacitor first thing today since it was a cheap fix. But still samething is going on. Gonna check for continuity tomorrow dont feel like messing with it right now plus its dark out lol. But thanks for the advise i was a bit boggled . Will update tomorrow with what i find out. Thanks


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

jaxbeachman said:


> yea i replaced the capacitor first thing today since it was a cheap fix. But still samething is going on. Gonna check for continuity tomorrow dont feel like messing with it right now plus its dark out lol. But thanks for the advise i was a bit boggled . Will update tomorrow with what i find out. Thanks


 
No problem. Please send check or money order to:

Sir Preston Aire c/o Roadhouse Mechanical Industries, Inc.
Technical Internet Services Department
Beverly Hills, Texas 90210

:jester:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like a partial short to ground in the compressor. Could also be a shorted out crank case heater.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

jaxbeachman said:


> yea i replaced the capacitor first thing today since it was a cheap fix. But still samething is going on. Gonna check for continuity tomorrow dont feel like messing with it right now plus its dark out lol. But thanks for the advise i was a bit boggled . Will update tomorrow with what i find out. Thanks


soo..


----------



## jaxbeachman (Sep 1, 2011)

well after all it was a blow out terminal on compressor. Condenser is a 11yrs old so time for a new one i guess. Sorry i didnt get back sooner been really busy. Oh doc holiday your checks in the mail let me know when you get it.

Thanks guys


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

jaxbeachman said:


> well after all it was a blow out terminal on compressor. Condenser is a 11yrs old so time for a new one i guess. Sorry i didnt get back sooner been really busy. Oh doc holiday your checks in the mail let me know when you get it.
> 
> Thanks guys


 Thanks. I'll be sending my kids to college with your payment.


----------

